# New Cancer Screening Test



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

I looked at the FAQs. Sample has to be packed in ice. Not sure if vets have this capability when out of the Texas area? But it's a non-invasive test so I don't see how there could be a downside.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Genevieve's mom said:


> I looked at the FAQs. Sample has to be packed in ice. Not sure if vets have this capability when out of the Texas area? But it's a non-invasive test so I don't see how there could be a downside.


I know a couple people who have done it, and it hasn’t seemed to be an issue.


----------

